# So, the situation in Japan.



## Zeph (Mar 11, 2011)

It's really not looking great, eh?

Go ahead and discuss. There's not a lot I can say that most people wouldn't already know.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 11, 2011)

If I see another post on Tumblr telling me to pray for Japan or that copy/pastes the BBC live feed, I am going to steal that person's phone and donate to the fucking Red Cross with it so they'll stop clogging up my dash.


----------



## Saith (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I basically pretty much completely agree with that.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 11, 2011)

http://youropenbook.org/?q=pearl+harbor&gender=any this and searching twitter randomly -
Why.

People are mean :(
I'd rather have people ask me to pray than stuff like that.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 11, 2011)

Well... it's, of course, horrible that this happened. Hearing about all the people that got killed or hurt, all the damage it caused... it's horrible.


----------



## Equinoxe (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm kind of worried for the Japanese exchange student at our school. Not sure where exactly he's from, but I certainly hope it's none of the badly damaged areas; hopefully his family is okay. :/


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 11, 2011)

I found out about it by mum waking me up at 7:45 to tell me she was okay. :P

In any case, if an 8.9 earthquake has to hit any country in the world, well... can you imagine how much higher the death toll would be virtually anywhere else? Now I just hope they keep the nuclear reactor under control. :(


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with opal about the "country to hit". Although I think the nuclear reactor should be fine...


----------



## Superbird (Mar 12, 2011)

PEARL HARBOR? 

That was a single harbor. Strictly a millitary attack. THIS hit the ENTIRE JAPAN, and killed _civilians_. Their navy alone might have been karmic reaction, but this just seems like a cosmic plaything, or something.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 12, 2011)

Americans killed at Pearl Harbor: 2,500.
Japanese killed by atomic bombings: _conservatively_, 150,000.

That's a hundred times more deaths. I think we "got even".

Also, you can click here to donate.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2011)

It's absolutely terrible; I was watching the BBC live feed of what was happening this morning in stunned horror. 
Obviously, any loss of life is terrible, especially on this scale, but Twitter is saying that Satoshi Tajiri is among the dead - does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Equinoxe (Mar 12, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Obviously, any loss of life is terrible, especially on this scale, but Twitter is saying that Satoshi Tajiri is among the dead - does anyone know if this is true?


According to Bulbanews, it isn't:
_"Despite numerous reports on various social networking websites, Pokémon creator Satoshi Tajiri is still alive and is well."_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 12, 2011)

Superbird said:


> PEARL HARBOR?
> 
> That was a single harbor. Strictly a millitary attack. THIS hit the ENTIRE JAPAN, and killed _civilians_. Their navy alone might have been karmic reaction, but this just seems like a cosmic plaything, or something.


I think getting hit with two atomic bombs is a bit of a karmic comeback :(

From a practical viewpoint, it is fortunate that such a massive earthquake would strike the country that is the best equipped to deal with it, and since nuclear power plants are built with a worst case scenario in mind, I'm pretty confident that they'll be alright in that respect. It's stunning to see entire towns wiped out, though, it really is. It's just bizarre to imagine Japan ripped through like that. I'm still having trouble really wrapping my head around it.

And yeah if I any more Pearl Harbour shit (even saw one person post 'yeah they should go ask their friends china!!') or 'oh no will this affect my animes???' skulls will be crushed


----------



## H-land (Mar 12, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> In any case, if an 8.9 earthquake has to hit any country in the world, well... can you imagine how much higher the death toll would be virtually anywhere else?


Anywhere except the barren wastes of the Sahara, the unpeopled steppes of Kazakhstan, somewhere in southern Argentina, the Australian outback, or the frigid Siberian hinterlands. But that wouldn't happen, anyway.

Still, I am sort of glad that Japan was hit; if anyone was going to be prepared for this sort of thing, I'm sure that it would be the Japanese. It's awful that it would happen anywhere, but hey, it's an active planet we live on; whatcha gonna do?

On the topic of Pearl Harbor, it _would_ be nice if people would stop bringing it up. World War II was over 50 years ago, and things have changed a lot since then (see: radical industrialization of China, dissolution of the USSR, development of the internet). It would be kind of nice if we could move on, maybe to something that's not a war.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2011)

So this is the most disgusting thing you'll see today :/


----------



## Saith (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow. I am _so_ glad I'm not American. Not because I'd be associated with people like that, but because there's a chance I might actually _be_ someone like that.
Uggghhhh people are dicks.


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm ashamed to be a citizen of a country where ignorance and apathy towards those who are suffering, _regardless_ of their nationality, is so commonplace. Because of an attack OVER 70 FUCKING YEARS AGO? Get the FUCK over it.


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, america, america, why must you contain so many retards?


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 12, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> I'm ashamed to be a citizen of a country where ignorance and apathy towards those who are suffering, _regardless_ of their nationality, is so commonplace. Because of an attack OVER 70 FUCKING YEARS AGO? Get the FUCK over it.


I hate to quibble, but it'll be seventy years this December. :P Otherwise I agree.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 12, 2011)

Ugh, this is why I sometimes don't like living here. Not only are there a lot of people who are ignorant of the rest of the world, but there are ignorant people who think they need to say things like THAT. Grow up.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Mar 12, 2011)

it makes me pretty ashamed to even have associated with some of the people that are like this toward Japan. I mean, shit, one of'em is my own _step-dad_ of all people. I kinda lost a lot of respect for him yesterday :/


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend of mine told me  a hundred people were stuck in a whirlpool. We must pray for the affected areas.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 12, 2011)

I will personally track down anybody who mentions Pearl Harbor one more time and hang them using their own guts. That is all. 

Has anyone noticed that there seems to be _a lot_ of large earthquakes recently? There was one in China some (I think it's two?) years before, and the one in Haiti, and now Japan...


----------



## Pwnemon (Mar 12, 2011)

Also Chile...

oh, and pearl harbor *runs*


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 12, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be _a lot_ of large earthquakes recently? There was one in China some (I think it's two?) years before, and the one in Haiti, and now Japan...


Japan and southwestern China (Sichuan) usually get quite a few earthquakes because they're near plate boundaries. Wikipedia says the same about Haiti, so.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 12, 2011)

Whirlpool said:


> Japan and southwestern China (Sichuan) usually get quite a few earthquakes because they're near plate boundaries. Wikipedia says the same about Haiti, so.


That's true, but we usually don't get so many super-large ones in a row like that.


----------



## Lili (Mar 12, 2011)

Just another sign of the upcoming apocolypse ;D! *shot*

But honestly, I feel horrible about what happened in Japan.  And on the subject, I think mentioning Pearl Harbor is horrible.  God, get over it, you retards!


----------



## Phantom (Mar 12, 2011)

To those idiots that mention Pearl Harbor....

Hiroshima...

Nagasaki...



Also I've heard soooo many doomsday predictions coming from this.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 13, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> I will personally track down anybody who mentions Pearl Harbor one more time and hang them using their own guts. That is all.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that there seems to be _a lot_ of large earthquakes recently? There was one in China some (I think it's two?) years before, and the one in Haiti, and now Japan...


This sounds like a selection bias at work. Large earthquakes happen at more or less a constant frequency, it's just that most of them don't make it into the media because nothing actually happens.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 13, 2011)

D: Yeah a 9 year old is here. Get over it. Anyway...
We must help Japan D: Dang, that...that THING that Danni showed us earlier is sick. Dudes, this is why I call the US in my info what I did. And I didn't JUST mean patriotic. Why do I have to live in this damned wasteland? D: And fortunately Tajiri is alive. But yeah, didn't you guys hear about the earthquake that followed Japan's in Haiti? Also, CNN was praising the EMTs in Japan for being SO, SOO prepared. OK, yeah. I knew of all people that there could be a tsunami next, and the TRAINED EMTs don't know that??? Oh, you stupid patriotic America. I MEAN ALL THAT, YA HEAR?


----------



## Phantom (Mar 13, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> D: Yeah a 9 year old is here. Get over it,


I don't think anyone mentioned the fact that you're nine.




It wasn't just Japan's EMS, it was the whole country. I hate to say it is good that that happened in Japan for that reason. (I am so going to get attacked) But Japan was the very well  prepared for disaster.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 13, 2011)

It was obvious that the tsunami would occur from the sheer force of the earthquake...and I replied to your VM Phantom.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel so sorry for all those affected by the quake. I truly hope that they are able to recover, and anyone going "they dsrvd it 4 perl hrbor" is hung via their own intestines in front of the redneck children they've been feeding lies to. And may all the dead be in a better place.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 13, 2011)

I hate that I even LIVE in this damn USA. WHY AMERICA? HOW COULD YOU BE MORE IDIOTIC THAN I THOUGHT YOU WERE?!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they knew about the tsunami? No offence meant but I think it's a bit rich to say that trained specialists wouldn't know something a nine-year old would? :|
It's just that it's a little hard to evacuate and warn large numbers of people when communication is disrupted everywhere and there's a giant wave charging towards you at 600mph


----------



## Firelord Alex (Mar 13, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> I hate that I even LIVE in this damn USA. WHY AMERICA? HOW COULD YOU BE MORE IDIOTIC THAN I THOUGHT YOU WERE?!


I hate how people put the "idiotic" label on the USA.  Sure, some people here probably got hit on the head with a shovel repeatedly, but there are still people here that are educated, unbiased, not racist, and generally accepting.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 13, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Americans killed at Pearl Harbor: 2,500.
> Japanese killed by atomic bombings: _conservatively_, 150,000.
> 
> That's a hundred times more deaths. I think we "got even".





Aobaru said:


> I'm ashamed to be a citizen of a country where ignorance and apathy towards those who are suffering, _regardless_ of their nationality, is so commonplace. Because of an attack OVER 70 FUCKING YEARS AGO? Get the FUCK over it.





Pwnemon said:


> Oh, america, america, why must you contain so many retards?


All of these, so much.


----------



## Mandibuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree with the posts above, that it is fortunate in the respect that of all the densely populated areas it could have hit, it was Japan. This video footage is really surreal (for those who can't view it, it's skyscrapers in Tokyo swaying from side to side during the quake itself).


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 13, 2011)

For an 8.9, those buildings weren't shaking that much (now this may be due to their height, but). I'm honestly impressed. Props to you, Japan.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 13, 2011)

Chief Zackrai said:


> For an 8.9, those buildings weren't shaking that much (now this may be due to their height, but). I'm honestly impressed. Props to you, Japan.


You're missing the point. They're _supposed_ to sway. If they were built rigidly so as to stay still they'd all have collapsed.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been sort of confused - what exactly is going on with the nuclear reactors?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 13, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> You're missing the point. They're _supposed_ to sway. If they were built rigidly so as to stay still they'd all have collapsed.


Right. I was expecting breaking, and/or more violent swaying.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Seritinajii said:


> I've been sort of confused - what exactly is going on with the nuclear reactors?


As far as I can tell, they automatically shut down because of the earthquake and the cooling system failed on a couple of them. To prevent damage to the core they're using/have used seawater and boron to cool it.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 13, 2011)

Seritinajii said:


> I've been sort of confused - what exactly is going on with the nuclear reactors?


I think the earthquake caused a minor/partial meltdown in one of the reactors.


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 13, 2011)

Fun fact: meltdowns aren't really that bad. At worst they will melt through an inch of the surrounding lead (which is about a foot thick).

edit: Also, no, it's a cooling problem. There _might_ be a meltdown if they don't fix it in time. That explosion the other day? That was just escaping steam, I think. The media is blowing the nuclear problem out of proportion; the lack of electricity is probably going to be a lot more problematic.


----------



## eagleDriver (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, Yokota airbase (which is american) is mobilizing aid for the earthquake victims.

(looks like military got over it lol)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 14, 2011)

I pray for all the people in Japan to recover as best they can.  But I think that Japan is resilient and have faith that they will get back to their feet rather quickly.  The death toll is staggering, but the fact that they have plans for these kinds of situations will hopefully prevent more deaths from happening.


----------



## Remember The Name (Mar 15, 2011)

Diglet used Earthquake on Japan.

It was a Critical Hit.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 15, 2011)

Nah, Japan'll recover...


----------



## Green (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember The Name said:


> Diglet used Earthquake on Japan.
> 
> It was a Critical Hit.


that was funny


----------



## Aisling (Mar 17, 2011)

What the fuck Pokebeach, too soon.

I mean seriously, you guys.

for those confused and/or from the future this is today's daily card review


----------



## Green (Mar 17, 2011)

So I guess someone else noticed that too!


----------

